# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  A question for you..

## Traveler

Here's a question for you:-

In the last ten years have you *voluntarily* made a long-term change in your lifestyle (other than planned retirement) which has resulted in you earning _less_ money? For example, have you voluntarily changed to a 'lower-paying' job, reduced your work hours, or quit work to study or stay at home?


(Adverb: *voluntarily:* 'of your own choosing, of your own free will')

----------


## Xeemcoll

for ten years you have voluntarily changed your lifestyle

----------


## hoadao3493

for ten years you have voluntarily changed your lifestyle

----------

